
Ethical Hacker Exposes Magyar Telekom Vulnerabilities, Faces 8 Years in Jail - vezycash
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/ethical-hacker-exposes-magyar-telekom-vulnerabilities-faces-8-years-in-jail/
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/amoj2m/ethical...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/amoj2m/ethical_hacker_exposes_magyar_telekom/)

